# The Beatles: Get Back - A Sneak Peak from Peter Jackson



## tdc

The Beatles: Get Back coming in 2021


----------



## NoCoPilot

I love The Beatles as much as any other guy born in the '50s.... but Jesus. It's been *fifty years* since they broke up. Isn't it time to move on to something else now????


----------



## Itullian

Awesome! Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## KenOC

NoCoPilot said:


> I love The Beatles as much as any other guy born in the '50s.... but Jesus. It's been *fifty years* since they broke up. Isn't it time to move on to something else now????


Only in this forum could someone object to discussing music remembered after 50 years, while being perfectly happy to discuss music that's been forgotten just as long or longer. :lol:


----------



## NoCoPilot

KenOC said:


> Only in this forum could someone object to discussing music remembered after 50 years, while being perfectly happy to discuss music that's been forgotten just as long or longer. :lol:


...........Touché!:tiphat:


----------



## WNvXXT

IMDB says August 27, 2021.


----------



## tdc

It annoys me I spelled 'peek' as 'peak' in the thread title. Oh well, I suppose The Beatles were a peak of sorts in pop and rock, so it kind of works!


----------



## MAS

NoCoPilot said:


> I love The Beatles as much as any other guy born in the '50s.... but Jesus. It's been *fifty years* since they broke up. Isn't it time to move on to something else now????


Nope. 

The Beatles forever!

I'm not a mad fan, I just have their music in my heart. Whenever a song comes up, it just gets me. I can't remember the event that I once watched (it might've been The Kennedy Center Honors tribute to McCartney). Whenever they played a Beatles song, the camera would pan to the audience, and *everyone was singing* the song. That's the power of The Beatles.

P. S. There's a joke that was going around, " There a two kinds of pop musicians: the ones influenced by The Beatles, and liars. "


----------



## Animal the Drummer

NoCoPilot said:


> I love The Beatles as much as any other guy born in the '50s.... but Jesus. It's been *fifty years* since they broke up. Isn't it time to move on to something else now????


No.

Signed Jesus


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'd love to see it. The _Get Back_ sessions were where the rot permanently set in in terms of the group losing their _esprit de corps_. I want to witness how four people who previously seemed to enjoy being in each others' company every waking minute of the day now found it difficult to be in the same room as each other. Uneasy but intriguing watching for those who wish to see the most famous group in the world disintegrate before their eyes.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Animal the Drummer said:


> No.
> 
> Signed Jesus


John: But we were bigger than you?!?


----------



## MAS

NoCoPilot said:


> John: But we were bigger than you?!?


John: "We're more popular than Jesus."


----------



## MAS

tdc said:


> It annoys me I spelled 'peek' as 'peak' in the thread title. Oh well, I suppose The Beatles were a peak of sorts in pop and rock, so it kind of works!


It annoys the heck out of me when people use the wrong word, too. You can ask the moderators to change it for you.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

NoCoPilot said:


> John: But we were bigger than you?!?


Well, now you know how far off the mark you were with that, pal. 

J


----------



## Animal the Drummer

MAS said:


> John: "We're more popular than Jesus."


In your little dreamies, sunshine. 

J


----------



## tdc

MAS said:


> It annoys the heck out of me when people use the wrong word, too. You can ask the moderators to change it for you.


Ok, I'll try.

Moderators, can you please you fix the spelling of 'peak' in the thread title to 'peek'? Thanks.


----------



## MAS

tdc said:


> Ok, I'll try.
> 
> Moderators, can you please you fix the spelling of 'peak' in the thread title to 'peek'? Thanks.


You might want to send a private message to one of them. I don't know if they monitor all of the posts.


----------



## MAS

Animal the Drummer said:


> In your little dreamies, sunshine.
> 
> J


----------

